# To all my Deere Friends



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Not that I am one but I own a tractor made by a compay that John Deere bought in the early eighties.
But I thought that this would interest you all, it is a Distribution Centre right near where i work.
I will get a hi res picture soon to upload but for now these are all the aerial shots from Google Maps and Nearmaps.

Enjoy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cool! Thanks for sharing that Tim. Lots of green down there!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sooooo that's where those little rascals hide during the day.


----------

